# Chris G's custom paint work



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

I been paintin since i was a lil kid paintin hot wheels and now grown and do collision and custom paintin on whatever i can get my thinner fed hands on I love this shit till i die and I dont what else to do cuz i hate to read and barely figured out how to use this damn computer fuck it LOWRIDER mags & pics all I need and a few beers to kick it so enough typin hope yall wat you see now i jus need my own booth. Dueces yall


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

work looking good g.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

yuhh buddy!!!:fool2:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

preciate it homie


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

Looking fresh!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

chris g said:


> View attachment 442498
> View attachment 442499
> View attachment 442504
> View attachment 442505
> ...


i love this shit! classy da way u used da pearls and flake.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks bro cant wait to use ur flake to make it even nicer :h5:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

*got a video on you tube check it out  chrisgshowcase tell me wat u think it looks sumthin like this:run:*


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

i did this bike for my homie kids after there dad passed away not a very good pic but i will post more later the da candy blu chopper was his so i did the design with his tats that were on his wrists


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

im not sure y but this expo took a loooong ass time but its sumthin different but not over doin it i think. can some tell how to make these pics i put on here bigger?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chris g said:


> im not sure y but this expo took a loooong ass time but its sumthin different but not over doin it i think. can some tell how to make these pics i put on here bigger?
> View attachment 444312


I use photobucket only... Copy the http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/23-paint-body/ code and paste here in your topic.. make sure to resize your photo on your computer before uploading to photobucket.. use PC Paint, right click on the image "jpg" = file type "jpeg. select edit then a window opens at the top of the screen / tool bar select image look down to stretch / skew, click.. then change parameters to 50 - 50 meaning to shrink photo by percentage..50% re-save photo then upload to photobucket.. follow these steps if you need to resize a photo.. just a heads up.



UPDATED COMMENT..ignor this.. [url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/[/url]


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

HHMMMM!! thanks for the info homie gonna have my girl show me as well cuz im still lost lol!! but i will give it a shot


DETONATER said:


> I use photobucket only... Copy the


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chris g said:


> HHMMMM!! thanks for the info homie gonna have my girl show me as well cuz im still lost lol!! but i will give it a shot


When you upload your image to photobucket and it ask's you do you want to save it... you click save.. then the screen changes to the album.. look for your pic.. hover your mouse over the lower portion of he image and you will see a box appear with 4 different codes, select the last one that starts with


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

just a tester for my next lil project


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

i like these short bed chevys i dont like the lighting to much so i put my style of lighting into this one its just clean and for me but not finished yet


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good there Chris.. keep'em coming.. :thumbsup:


----------



## doggystyle (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice shut where u. Located


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

in irving tx


doggystyle said:


> Nice shut where u. Located


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

will do homie thanks again for the info bout photobucket stuff i hate being comp illerate my girl always be clowin lol


DETONATER said:


> Looking good there Chris.. keep'em coming.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

this is some stuff i did sometime back


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

this my homeboys monte i did awhile back time for an upgrade


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my shitter


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

same owner as the 23 st bike


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my homies pops casket


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

flat black and all billet with a LS7 and 6speed


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

i did this for my nephew


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wild style.!!!!! Lookin good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Badass work


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

more to do comin soon


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

model car roof


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

took the lights apart and painted black and smoked the turn signals


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Wild style.!!!!! Lookin good





elspock84 said:


> Badass work


thanks homies glad yall like it


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my PS3


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my homeboy jet ski i did for him


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

hris%20pics/IMG_2189.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

ot/chris%20pics/006_6.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hit me up or PM me your number so I cant get those pieces to you.


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

What color I is this ive been thinking about a similar color to this for my cutty with root beer patterns.


chris g said:


> this my homeboys monte i did awhile back time for an upgrade


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

for sale sale for sale for sale for sale my baby my impala is up for sale 32k invested make offers too much list but a shit load of chrome and brand new parts hit me up and i can tell u mor about it or look at my page in PROJECT RIDES _CHRISG BOTTOMS UP 63_ PM ME WITH OFFERS


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

NOT SURE BRO im pretty sure its the o g color tho


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

click the pic


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

*click the pic this car is for sale*


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

click the pic


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice, love your styleuffin:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Psycho631 said:


> Nice, love your styleuffin:


thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

*1st time*


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

*2nd time*


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

*3rd time*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1st was my favorite. but everyone is fucking badass


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

lol thanks homie my girl liked it to its her laptop i did for her then she pissed me off and i took thinner to it and she was even more mad haha!! so i had to do it again and again to get that pouty face off of her but she loves it now again!!


elspock84 said:


> 1st was my favorite. but everyone is fucking badass


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

roof for corvair i did


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

more pics of the corvair


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

its gold pearl but it changes on its own a few different colors


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:worship: :worship: badass


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my neighbors hood for his tahoe we did some trade work he fix my sheetrock in the house and i fixed the hail and patterned it


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my girls laptop and her printer


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

this how my baby rolls


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

his first lowrider tricycle


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn homie........paint looks good..... Looks like nothing's safe around your house. LoL 
I like the use of living room space. Reminds me of me. My kitchen table also servers as my work bench sometimes.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks bro.. yea nothin is safe my girl laughs cuz u never never know wats next to get sprayed up!!


texas12064 said:


> Damn homie........paint looks good..... Looks like nothing's safe around your house. LoL
> I like the use of living room space. Reminds me of me. My kitchen table also servers as my work bench sometimes.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

finally got the dash buffed but noy quite put together


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

almost finished


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my dash to my 63


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

*FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


chris g said:


>


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice work in here


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

sic713 said:


> nice work in here


I see u over there u doin badass work ur self


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my babys lowrider tri cycle i did for him and had the rims and triming rechromed for that fuck yeaaa look!!! he to young to ride it but fuck it its worth it​


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

How much do your full paint jobs run??? stock OEM color


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

a little sneak peak of wat i got goin on these days


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

yuhhh!! thanks


mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

chris g said:


>


looking good brotha


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks homie its for my girl bestfriend baby sister I hope she whe like it


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

The child is gonna be super happy...! Looks good Chris.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks bro!!! Ima give it her this weekend


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

i started this on monday


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

tuesday and wednesday on my truck


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thursday all the bodywork


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

friday blocked the primer


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

saturday i got it painted took all day and almost all night but fuck it it was worth it been wantin to see my truck done for a long time


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

chris g said:


> saturday i got it painted took all day and almost all night but fuck it it was worth it been wantin to see my truck done for a long time


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

chris g said:


> saturday i got it painted took all day and almost all night but fuck it it was worth it been wantin to see my truck done for a long time


Patterns and flake next :biggrin:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


5859451]Patterns and flake next :biggrin:[/QUOTE]i wish i had the time to but ima do just a few things to it leave it simple and clean but the rims got to go!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

chris g said:


>


what kind of paper tape is this called?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

paint is sick homie !!!!!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Juiced only said:


> what kind of paper tape is this called?


I think its called transfer paper light tack

Its for like decal work


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

*FOR SALE FOR SALE FOR SALE FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

That's NicE!!! Hope you get what you want for it... :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT!


----------

